# Where was I all day yesterday?



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Helping a dear friend whelp her litter... also assisted by Pam King (and the vet!) on the phone! It was more “exciting” than strictly good for our hearts, with two tangled puppies and one (temporarily) stuck, but with the advice of those good, experienced ladies, we got that big girl out of the way, and the others shot down the track in record time, to produce a litter of four beautiful sable pups... one girl and three boys! (And yes, don’t even ask, all already spoken for!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How terrifying for you all, and the poor momma-dog. I'm glad you had such good guidance by phone, and your friend is blessed to have had you there for your help and support! I'm glad all turned out well!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

How exciting! Great job and congrats to all involved! 👏 Aww the momma and 🥰🥰🥰🥰 babies, just too darling.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

That Momi dog looks exhausted but oh so happy and proud of her offspring. Congratulations to all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> That Momi dog looks exhausted but oh so happy and proud of her offspring. Congratulations to all!


She was pretty tired! It was a LONG labor with some pretty big pups for a little girlie! But she is a proud, happy momma now! ❤


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! Mama is smiling. She did a good job. Her nurses did too. Congrats on surviving it.
😷


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

@krandall Let me guess, the second pup on the left is the female?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Beautiful puppies and mama. Busy month, Karen!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love happy endings! Congrats to a beautiful puppy momma and all the people who attended her.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Beautiful picture🥰 I love how proud and happy she looks feeding her puppies. Xx


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh my goodness cuteness alert!!! I was just showing my daughter the photo of Mama dog and pups...and Flo came up and started licking the picture🥰


----------



## apkansas (Mar 9, 2021)

krandall said:


> Helping a dear friend whelp her litter... also assisted by Pam King (and the vet!) on the phone! It was more “exciting” than strictly good for our hearts, with two tangled puppies and one (temporarily) stuck, but with the advice of those good, experienced ladies, we got that big girl out of the way, and the others shot down the track in record time, to produce a litter of four beautiful sable pups... one girl and three boys! (And yes, don’t even ask, all already spoken for!
> View attachment 174026


Gorgeous mommy and pups! Those babies look like whoppers! Do you have weights? As a breastfeeding educator, I admire mom and pups' nursing skills!
-ap


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> @krandall Let me guess, the second pup on the left is the female?


I couldn't possibly tell you from this view! LOL! It is one of the three lighter ones though!!! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Beautiful puppies and mama. Busy month, Karen!


It certainly is! Elinor said when we got done that she was never doing this again. I said, "Oh yes you are!!! You are doing it again in 10 days at MY house!" LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apkansas said:


> Gorgeous mommy and pups! Those babies look like whoppers! Do you have weights? As a breastfeeding educator, I admire mom and pups' nursing skills!
> -ap


We, of course, weighed each one as it was born. But Elinor has all the notes at her house naturally. Three were over 7 oz. the 4th was barely under 7 oz. I don't remember the exact weights. All were butterballs, and all have gained weight in the last 24 hours, even though, at this point, they are only drinking colostrum.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Yay for the happy ending! That is one proud (but tired) momma.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And here are today's photos... all cleaned up and looking very pretty and very proud of herself and her pretty puppies! The one with the most white on her face was the "trouble maker" girlie! LOL!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I must have missed this. Puppies in 10 days? Panda? 
I would so not be cut out for childbirth, human or dog. I applaud those who are.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> I must have missed this. Puppies in 10 days? Panda?
> I would so not be cut out for childbirth, human or dog. I applaud those who are.


Yes! Go check out the "Panda Puppy Journal" thread. That's where Panda and my exploits are being cataloged! LOL!

(I'm DONE with the human children, I have on grand, and I'm having one litter. I have no intention of becoming a "regular" breeder. Perhaps a "once in a great while" litter. We'll see how this one goes! LOL!)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww....such a beautiful momma and puppies! 🥰 Congratulations to the team! 🎉🎊 Those puppies are precious and look very chubby! Momma has very nice teeth too!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

They are just so beautiful🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰I just want to kiss their little pink noses! Do you know how long they stay that colour for? (Don’t panic am just curious, am not _actually _booking a plane ticket...or am I???🤣🤣) 😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> They are just so beautiful🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰I just want to kiss their little pink noses! Do you know how long they stay that colour for? (Don’t panic am just curious, am not _actually _booking a plane ticket...or am I???🤣🤣) 😘


well, they are sables, so they are not likely to stay the color they are right now. The owner of the stud says that the lighter puppies look just like this dog (sister of the stud) did as a newborn. No idea on the darker one. So we’ll see!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Heather's said:


> Awww....such a beautiful momma and puppies! 🥰 Congratulations to the team! 🎉🎊 Those puppies are precious and look very chubby! Momma has very nice teeth too!


I was amazed by Momma's beautiful teeth too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> I was amazed by Momma's beautiful teeth too!


She does have very nice teeth! That’s something that I think is really important, and so does Elinor.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful Mom and furbabies!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

@krandall I offer Elinor a suggestion for naming her new "crew" with names from a poem my mother read to me from my earliest memories. The three males would be "Wynken, Blynken, and Nod" and the female would be "Shoebe" (Wooden Shoe) from a poem of the same name by Eugene Field - Wynken, Blynken, and Nod by Eugene Field - Poems | poets.org. I was first born child and first born grandchild on both sides. My parents had the foresight to purchase the ChildCraft series of books for me when I was born. They were expensive for them and they didn't have much money, but they made me (and two additional children to come) a priority . My mother read to me from the books, which contained classic poetry, fables, and stories on a daily basis and at bedtime.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> @krandall I offer Elinor a suggestion for naming her new "crew" with names from a poem my mother read to me from my earliest memories. The three males would be "Wynken, Blynken, and Nod" and the female would be "Shoebe" (Wooden Shoe) from a poem of the same name by Eugene Field - Wynken, Blynken, and Nod by Eugene Field - Poems | poets.org. I was first born child and first born grandchild on both sides. My parents had the foresight to purchase the ChildCraft series of books for me when I was born. They were expensive for them and they didn't have much money, but they made me (and two additional children to come) a priority . My mother read to me from the books, which contained classic poetry, fables, and stories on a daily basis and at bedtime.


Awww, that’s sweet! i clearly remember that poem!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Today is the first day of my Spring Break. I can't believe Panda is less than 10 days from having her puppies! I need to get reading that thread!

Congrats to Elinor and her crew! BEAUTIFUL!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow Karen. I guess you can chalk up the puppy births to a learning experience for your near future (can't believe it's in only 10 days or so!). They look so fat! What is the average weight for a newborn Havie?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Wow Karen. I guess you can chalk up the puppy births to a learning experience for your near future (can't believe it's in only 10 days or so!). They look so fat! What is the average weight for a newborn Havie?


I’ve been helping a friend whelp her litters for several years now. But this is the first one with scary complications. Most of the time, Havanese do a pretty good job by themselves, and just need humans standing by as “support staff”. This was a little more “exciting” than I wanted! LOL!

These guys ARE large (AND fat! LOL!). Which DOESN’T, BTW, equate to adult sizes at all. I’m not sure about average size of Havanese puppies at birth. Pam and Tom King, who have whelped SO many more litters probably could answer that question better. I do know that puppies in smaller litters tend to be larger, just because there are less puppies sharing the room and the nutrition, though this was sort of an “average” size litter. But the bitch is small, and it was her first litter. That, plus the first two puppies trying to come together caused the problem.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I’ But the bitch is small, and it was her first litter. That, plus the first two puppies trying to come together caused the problem.


Well, let's hope that Panda's litter all line up and take turns when the time comes!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> And here are today's photos... all cleaned up and looking very pretty and very proud of herself and her pretty puppies! The one with the most white on her face was the "trouble maker" girlie! LOL!
> View attachment 174036
> View attachment 174037


On my screen, Karen, (just to let you know) the second, Puppy Pile, photo is blocked as not appropriate for viewers under 18, unless I click on it and it loads. The Forum is fairly wonky, to think puppy pictures on a Dog Page is inappropriate.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> On my screen, Karen, (just to let you know) the second, Puppy Pile, photo is blocked as not appropriate for viewers under 18, unless I click on it and it loads. The Forum is fairly wonky, to think puppy pictures on a Dog Page is inappropriate.


That is just ridiculous. They allow puppy mill ads to sit for days, yet block a photo of 4 sweet, adorable puppies in a pile.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sheri said:


> On my screen, Karen, (just to let you know) the second, Puppy Pile, photo is blocked as not appropriate for viewers under 18, unless I click on it and it loads. The Forum is fairly wonky, to think puppy pictures on a Dog Page is inappropriate.


@Sheri the problem is with your account settings. Go to your account and then under "preferences" check the box that says "allow mature content" (or something like that). You will then be able to see @krandall puppies. I don't know why the software algorithm is written that way (to block some pictures) but I have my 'allow mature content' checked and have no problem viewing Karen's photos.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> @Sheri the problem is with your account settings. Go to your account and then under "preferences" check the box that says "allow mature content" (or something like that). You will then be able to see @krandall puppies. I don't know why the software algorithm is written that way (to block some pictures) but I have my 'allow mature content' checked and have no problem viewing Karen's photos.


It is ridiculous that that is CONSIDERED mature content, however.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, really, Popi! I had no idea. I'll try to find how to get to the change for that. I'm not real techie. Thank you. 

It is very ridiculous that a picture of puppies is considered "mature content," though.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I just checked off the box "allow mature content" and I still can't see it.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The average weight of newborn puppies is 6-1/4, to 6-1/2 ounces. Often, there are some smaller, and some larger. One over 8 oz. is not really That unusual, and 4 oz. is not small enough to worry about either. 

The smallest I can remember, that survived, and thrived, was 2-7/8 oz. He came out scrambling for a nipple. We make sure the small ones get the back ones until they catch up some, since they're typically the largest milk supply. If I were betting, I'd bet this little guy will be the top Havanese in Agility, in a few years. He's already about average size now, and I think a little over a year old.

Pam, and I have tag-teamed a few small ones all hours, for as much as a couple of weeks, only to lose them. It's a pretty violent process, that requires some luck to be born okay.

Birth weight has little to do with final, grown size. I think it depends on how well they were supplied nutrition in the womb, but that's just personal guess. The smaller ones often catch up, and even pass some of the others in size, while they're still nursing. They all get weighed every day.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Tom, it is interesting, and sad to think of the ones you lost. That would be so hard, and just another reason I wouldn't be a good breeder, I think.

Heather, did you click on the "Save" button after changing to "allow mature content?" I just about missed that. 


Heather's said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just checked off the box "allow mature content" and I still can't see it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sheri said:


> Heather, did you click on the "Save" button after changing to "allow mature content?" I just about missed that.


 Thanks Sheri! I didn't click the "save." Computer challenged!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> @Sheri the problem is with your account settings. Go to your account and then under "preferences" check the box that says "allow mature content" (or something like that). You will then be able to see @krandall puppies. I don't know why the software algorithm is written that way (to block some pictures) but I have my 'allow mature content' checked and have no problem viewing Karen's photos.





Sheri said:


> Heather, did you click on the "Save" button after changing to "allow mature content?" I just about missed that.





Heather's said:


> Thanks Sheri! I didn't click the "save." Computer challenged!


Thanks Popi, Heather’s and Sheri I’ve done this now and it works🥳

Karen obviously I _was _disapppointed not to see Dave running around naked in the background...but I guess there is still time when Panda has her pups🤣🤣🤣🤣😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Thanks Popi, Heather’s and Sheri I’ve done this now and it works🥳
> 
> Karen obviously I _was _disapppointed not to see Dave running around naked in the background...but I guess there is still time when Panda has her pups🤣🤣🤣🤣😘


LOL! Yes, THAT would be a reason for an “R” rating, but aI can assure you that as a tax accountant in the middle of tax season here in the US, Dave is doing very little running around naked in the middle of the day! LOL!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> LOL! Yes, THAT would be a reason for an “R” rating, but aI can assure you that as a tax accountant in the middle of tax season here in the US, Dave is doing very little running around naked in the middle of the day! LOL!


🤣🤣🤣Poor Dave, sorry I couldn't resist😁😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> 🤣🤣🤣Poor Dave, sorry I couldn't resist😁😘


LOL! He's a good sport!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Karen obviously I _was _disapppointed not to see Dave running around naked in the background.


THANKS CLAIRE, I am having trouble getting that image out of my mind, the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> THANKS CLAIRE, I am having trouble getting that image out of my mind, the stuff of nightmares.


Sat here laughing like Muttley out of Wacky Races🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Sat here laughing like Muttley out of Wacky Races


Was Wallace and GROMIT a sensation over there like it was here? I have the whole series on DVD. I love GROMIT and it was on my shortlist for a name.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Was Wallace and GROMIT a sensation over there like it was here? I have the whole series on DVD. I love GROMIT and it was on my shortlist for a name.


Yes definitely popular here🙂 I have never really been that into it, but I’m sure I remember lots of people loving it at the time and lots of hype whenever a new series or the film came out! I had no idea it was popular in the US, that’s quite amazing!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Was Wallace and GROMIT a sensation over there like it was here? I have the whole series on DVD. I love GROMIT and it was on my shortlist for a name.


Well, I'm from "here" and I've never heard of Wallace and Gromit. Watched your link to it though and really got a kick out of it.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Well, I'm from "here" and I've never heard of Wallace and Gromit. Watched your link to it though and really got a kick out of it.


For those of us who refuse to grow up (or have children at home under 10 y.o.) and can't get enough of Wallace and Gromit (and have 15 minutes to waste), here is a short compilation of some fun scenes from various Wallace and Gromit adventures. I wish Wallace and Gromit could be present at PANDA's delivery to assist Karen. THAT would be a birthing to be never forgotten. Gromit is an expert in everything, Wallace not so much.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Well, I'm from "here" and I've never heard of Wallace and Gromit. Watched your link to it though and really got a kick out of it.


Your not the only one Jackie...I've never heard of Wallace and Gromit.  It is kind of cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

krandall said:


> We, of course, weighed each one as it was born. But Elinor has all the notes at her house naturally. Three were over 7 oz. the 4th was barely under 7 oz. I don't remember the exact weights. All were butterballs, and all have gained weight in the last 24 hours, even though, at this point, they are only drinking colostrum.


Awww, Iove fat little butterballs!!! They do look big!!! Is 7 ounces large for the Havanese puppies???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

juliav said:


> Awww, Iove fat little butterballs!!! They do look big!!! Is 7 ounces large for the Havanese puppies???


They are certainly good sized... and being an older bitch (in terms of a first whelp) was probably a factor too. But life got in the way of breeding her younger, so...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Just curious, as I never met a newborn Havanes, or any pet, just humans. 😂


----------

